# Veterans for Trump



## midcan5 (Jul 20, 2016)

Why do veterans support Trump?  Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger. Lots of men were, I've only met one in my life who was honest and admitted getting a exemption. And while the lower classes served, the upper classes hide. And face it folks, bringing back the draft would create more crying than a Dear John. When Trump beats his chest like some superman, I have to laugh, when he had the chance to serve he too hide. So why the support? And this question is about policy, not the usual equivalency apologetic rebuttal. 

Happy Veterans Day? 5 Times Republicans in Congress Screwed Veterans

GOP Hypocrites Call Vets Benefits Too Expensive But Want a $600 Billion Tax Cut for Business

Angry Veterans Lash Out At GOP: 'Don't You Dare Thank Me For My Service' (IMAGES)

http://www.militarytimes.com/story/veterans/2015/08/28/carson-dump-va-reaction/71312038/

Bush wants to privatize some veterans' health benefits, but in Florida it didn't go so well - CNNPolitics.com

Republicans In Congress Still Dishonor America's Veterans

GOP's actual track record on supporting veterans

"Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home -but not for housing. They are strong for labor - but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage - the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all - but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine - for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing - but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing - so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it." Harry S. Truman


----------



## Mudda (Jul 23, 2016)

Veterans vote for Trump because Obama and Hillary left them dying on the street in the US waiting for care.


----------



## regent (Aug 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Veterans vote for Trump because Obama and Hillary left them dying on the street in the US waiting for care.


Has the priority system for veteran care changed? At one time service connected got care first and other veterans got care when room was available.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 15, 2016)

Darn,  I should have kept this up. Anyway Powell on Trump was fascinating. 

"...Colin Powell's account show him calling Donald Trump a quote "national disgrace" and "international pariah." 

Powell added in August 2015, according to the Intercept: Trump "appeals to the worst angels of the GOP nature and poor white folks."

Powell suggested in another email that even critical coverage of Trump didn't really work: "To go on and call him an idiot just emboldens him."

"He is at 1% black voters and will drop. He takes us for idiots," Powell writes. "He can never overcome what he tried to do to Obama with his search for the birth certificate hoping to force Obama out of the Presidency."

Blaming the media for the rise of Trump

"It is time to start ignoring him. You guys are playing his game, you are his oxygen," he wrote to CNN's Fareed Zakaria in December. "He outraged us again today with his comments on Paris no-go for police districts. I will watch and pick the timing, not respond to the latest outrage.""

Here are the juiciest Colin Powell comments about Trump and Clinton from his hacked emails


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 15, 2016)

I doubt many here value the opinion of a liberal. I know I don't.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Sep 15, 2016)

When I PCS'd from Ft Drum to Korea I kept in touch with a few buddies from the 10th. After they deployed to  Afghanistan Sen. Clinton went over for a tour. I was told that commanders had to ask for "volunteers" to fill seats wherever she went. That should tell you what the Military thought of Sen Clinton and its an opinion I don't believe has improved over the years. Hillary will not win the Military and Veteran vote.


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 15, 2016)

Actually, it is Liberals like the OP who despise the military and the veterans. Most of them never served and would dodge serving if the draft was reinstated. They wish that the active duty and the veterans supported Hillary but they don't and that just tears them up.  Even the Secret Service hate drawing a detail to defend Hillary.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

"I prefer those who were not captured"

All a veteran needs to know about Trump


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> "I prefer those who were not captured"
> 
> All a veteran needs to know about Trump



Were you captured?  I wasn't. I never had the opportunity to be captured.


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 15, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > "I prefer those who were not captured"
> ...



Exactly. No actual response. Just a "funny".  Pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More than was deserved for an idiotic comment


----------



## regent (Sep 23, 2016)

I believe some of those in the Pacific during WWII had little choice about being captured unless it was a large scale capture. Trump would have admired all those Pacific veterans that, like the Japanese, could not surrender, and fought to the end.


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 23, 2016)

regent said:


> I believe some of those in the Pacific during WWII had little choice about being captured unless it was a large scale capture. Trump would have admired all those Pacific veterans that, like the Japanese, could not surrender, and fought to the end.



I don't know about WWII. I do know that we never took prisoners as a normal combat thing. Once in a blue moon the word would come down and they would send out a RECON or something with specific orders to bring back a prisoner but usually and as an everyday matter, we simply tried to stay far enough away from the enemy to either take any prisoner or be taken prisoner ourselves. Killing as many as we could was pretty much SOP.


----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)

When I go out to Nellis AFB, I NEVER see or hear the least bit of support for Obama or Shrillary. The opposite. While nobody talks a lot about politics, the word Trump constantly crops up.


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 9, 2017)

*.
You would think the vets would have known this was coming. Which foot is it? LOL*



"You look into Trump’s eyes and you see the fear and confusion of a man who has just been told he’s got stage-four cervical cancer. He is a super-villain in a world without heroes, a man so obnoxious and unhappy that karma may see him reincarnated as himself. You kind of wish he’d get therapy, but at this stage it’s like hiring a window cleaner for a burning building. It’s still difficult to classify him exactly: he’s not a classic Nazi, but would burn books if his supporters knew how to read. Hillary Clinton was obviously the preferred establishment candidate, and whoever was on the rota for this election cycle at the Illuminati really dropped the ball, but Trump is still very much someone that the permanent powers have assessed they can work with."

Donald Trump: a man so obnoxious that karma may see him reincarnated as himself | Frankie Boyle


----------



## Never3ndr (Feb 13, 2017)

midcan5 said:


> Why do veterans support Trump?  Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger. Lots of men were, I've only met one in my life who was honest and admitted getting a exemption. And while the lower classes served, the upper classes hide. And face it folks, bringing back the draft would create more crying than a Dear John. When Trump beats his chest like some superman, I have to laugh, when he had the chance to serve he too hide. So why the support? And this question is about policy, not the usual equivalency apologetic rebuttal.
> 
> Happy Veterans Day? 5 Times Republicans in Congress Screwed Veterans
> 
> ...


I'm a vet that doesn't support Trump, but I can tell you why many do.

First of all, military people are, in general, Republicans...so you have that.  You also have the fact that absolutely everybody in the military hated Clinton...Benghazi is the big reason why.  I'm not in anymore, but certainly remember this well...they also get Fox News stuffed down there throats.  Chow hall?  Fox News.  Some sort of waiting room?  Fox News.  Any sort of common area?  Fox News.  Not only that, but he generally appeals to military people with his brash nature, dumbed down linguistics, and constant support of military personnel or law enforcement agencies (which many service members transition into after getting out).  

I would say, that for most military members I know that have college degrees or stay current on issues...the bag is a lot more mixed...however, the amount of enlisted people I know that do attain college degrees is very limited.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 2, 2019)

We were out yesterday and a bumper sticker had a veterans for Trump sticker. I can't figure it out as Trump's actions are hardly helpful to vets. So i came back to this thread and added some more information. I was happy to see the many views. 

"While disabled veterans should be given every opportunity to earn a living, is it fair to do so to the detriment of the city as a whole or its tax paying citizens and businesses? Do we allow Fifth Ave., one of the world’s finest and most luxurious shopping districts, *to be turned into an outdoor flea market, clogging and seriously downgrading the area?” Donald Trump *

Trump vs. Veteran Vendors - FactCheck.org
*
“Oh they can make a living. I just don’t want their dirty crippled selves selling stuff near my totally classy buildings.”
*
Trump Loves Veterans? This Is What He Thinks Of Vets In Front Of Trump Tower
*
'No One Disrespects the Troops More Than Donald Trump'
*
No One Disrespects the Troops More Than Donald Trump
*
'Donald Trump’s Properties Were Sued At Least Eight Times For Disabilities Violations'
*
http://trumplies.com/donald-trumps-history-of-dishonoring-veterans/
*
'5 Reasons Veterans Should Not Support Donald Trump'
*
5 Reasons Veterans Should Not Support Donald Trump
*
'Trump's proposed Memorial Day pardons dishonor veterans — and pervert justice'
*
Opinion | Trump's plan to pardon war criminals is a grotesque way to honor Memorial Day
*
Lying to Veterans
*
All those times President Trump dishonored U.S. veterans and military service
*
Cadet Bone Spurs,* as Illinois senator and Iraq war vet Tammy Duckworth calls Trump.  "What is patriotism? *Let us begin with what patriotism is not. It is not patriotic to dodge the draft and to mock war heroes and their families. It is not patriotic to discriminate against active-duty members of the armed forces in one's companies, or to campaign to keep disabled veterans away from one's property.* It is not patriotic to compare one's search for sexual partners in New York with the military service in Vietnam that one has dodged. It is not patriotic to avoid paying taxes, especially when American working families do pay. It is not patriotic to ask those working, taxpaying American families to finance one's own presidential campaign, and then to spend their contributions in one's own companies. It is not patriotic to admire foreign dictators. It is not patriotic to cultivate a relationship with Muammar Gaddafi; or to say that Bashar al-Assad and Vladimir Putin are superior leaders. It is not patriotic to call upon Russia to intervene in an American presidential election. It is not patriotic to cite Russian propaganda at rallies." Timothy Snyder   
*
On Tyranny: Twenty Lessons from the Twentieth Century by Timothy Snyder
*


----------



## whitehall (Aug 2, 2019)

Hillary's husband came within a hair of being arrested for dodging the draft. Barry Hussein palled around with a domestic terrorist who blew up recruiting centers and intended his last nail bomb for a Ft. Dix Soldier's dance before it blew up and killed his girlfriend and a few of his scum comrades. Hussein invited the parents of a freaking traitor to the White House. Did he know or care? The VA was a mess during the Hussein years. It took a strong President like Trump to straighten it out. Anybody can see that Trump is a patriot and admires the Military and for some reason that seems to anger the crazy left.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 3, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Hillary's husband came within a hair of being arrested for dodging the draft. Barry Hussein palled around with a domestic terrorist who blew up recruiting centers and intended his last nail bomb for a Ft. Dix Soldier's dance before it blew up and killed his girlfriend and a few of his scum comrades. Hussein invited the parents of a freaking traitor to the White House. Did he know or care? The VA was a mess during the Hussein years. It took a strong President like Trump to straighten it out. Anybody can see that Trump is a patriot and admires the Military and for some reason that seems to anger the crazy left.



No more free rides.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Hillary's husband came within a hair of being arrested for dodging the draft. Barry Hussein palled around with a domestic terrorist who blew up recruiting centers and intended his last nail bomb for a Ft. Dix Soldier's dance before it blew up and killed his girlfriend and a few of his scum comrades. Hussein invited the parents of a freaking traitor to the White House. Did he know or care? The VA was a mess during the Hussein years. It took a strong President like Trump to straighten it out. Anybody can see that Trump is a patriot and admires the Military and for some reason that seems to anger the crazy left.



Any links on how this 'strong president' trump straightened out the VA?


----------



## Silent Warrior (Aug 8, 2019)

midcan5 said:


> Why do veterans support Trump? Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger. Lots of men were, I've only met one in my life who was honest and admitted getting a exemption. And while the lower classes served, the upper classes hide. And face it folks, bringing back the draft would create more crying than a Dear John. When Trump beats his chest like some superman, I have to laugh, when he had the chance to serve he too hide. So why the support? And this question is about policy, not the usual equivalency apologetic rebuttal.



So much of this premise is wrong that it would be difficult to acknowledge anything this poster says as truth.  This just show those with TDS will believe any of the party line without an original thought of their own.  Most veterans support Trump only because he is far better than anything the other side has to offer.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 8, 2019)

Silent Warrior said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do veterans support Trump? Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger. Lots of men were, I've only met one in my life who was honest and admitted getting a exemption. And while the lower classes served, the upper classes hide. And face it folks, bringing back the draft would create more crying than a Dear John. When Trump beats his chest like some superman, I have to laugh, when he had the chance to serve he too hide. So why the support? And this question is about policy, not the usual equivalency apologetic rebuttal.
> ...



Not all veterans support or blindly follow Trump with his golden flute.  So you can stop the generalizaton already.  He is not, never was nor will he ever be the most qualified.  He wasn't qualified at all. It's just the Dems ran Hillary and a dead horses head would have won against her.  Of course, it would have to be a Horses Head named Ivan.

One of these days someone is going to come up with a spiffy name for the sickness of blindly following and covering for Trump.  But you brought up TDS.  Here is my response to that.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 10, 2019)

midcan5 said:


> Why do veterans support Trump?  Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger. Lots of men were, I've only met one in my life who was honest and admitted getting a exemption. And while the lower classes served, the upper classes hide. And face it folks, bringing back the draft would create more crying than a Dear John. When Trump beats his chest like some superman, I have to laugh, when he had the chance to serve he too hide. So why the support? And this question is about policy, not the usual equivalency apologetic rebuttal.
> 
> Happy Veterans Day? 5 Times Republicans in Congress Screwed Veterans
> 
> ...


 

I was going to reply to the idiot below you that said obama left them dying in the streets but he's been banned. I would never vote for the orange CS and as Veteran that has access to VA choice probably will never use it simply because Trump Admin has left vets out in the cold on this one. The joke is on vets but some will still vote for the orange turd.

Report: VA wrongfully denied $53 million in veterans' emergency care claims


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 10, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary's husband came within a hair of being arrested for dodging the draft. Barry Hussein palled around with a domestic terrorist who blew up recruiting centers and intended his last nail bomb for a Ft. Dix Soldier's dance before it blew up and killed his girlfriend and a few of his scum comrades. Hussein invited the parents of a freaking traitor to the White House. Did he know or care? The VA was a mess during the Hussein years. It took a strong President like Trump to straighten it out. Anybody can see that Trump is a patriot and admires the Military and for some reason that seems to anger the crazy left.
> ...



Here's one on how he didn't.
Report: VA wrongfully denied $53 million in veterans' emergency care claims


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 10, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Hillary's husband came within a hair of being arrested for dodging the draft. Barry Hussein palled around with a domestic terrorist who blew up recruiting centers and intended his last nail bomb for a Ft. Dix Soldier's dance before it blew up and killed his girlfriend and a few of his scum comrades. Hussein invited the parents of a freaking traitor to the White House. Did he know or care? The VA was a mess during the Hussein years. It took a strong President like Trump to straighten it out. Anybody can see that Trump is a patriot and admires the Military and for some reason that seems to anger the crazy left.



yea he has really straightened it out.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2019)

Mudda said:


> Veterans vote for Trump because Obama and Hillary left them dying on the street in the US waiting for care.


How much better is it now?


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 10, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Veterans vote for Trump because Obama and Hillary left them dying on the street in the US waiting for care.
> ...



It's not.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 14, 2019)

I was glad to hear there is another Veteran's ad opposing Trump and ask that he be presidential. I think that's impossible but....  When it is out, I'll post it. 

A few days ago my wife and I visited 'the Berkshire Museum' in Pittsfield, Massachusetts, I got in for free. Nice gesture. 

Older info for the interested. 

VoteVets Releases Blistering New Ad, Telling Trump To Start Acting Like a Legitimate President


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 29, 2019)

Just imagine giving your life for your country but your child is denied citizenship.  The Trump administration is the most despicable administration in our history. 

'Trump administration ends automatic citizenship for some children of military, federal workers born abroad'

https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...b811c6-c9d7-11e9-a1fe-ca46e8d573c0_story.html

*"A veteran, whether active duty, retired, national guard, or reserve, is someone who*, at one point of their life, signed a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of 'up to and including my life. "


----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2019)

midcan5 said:


> Just imagine giving your life for your country but your child is denied citizenship.  The Trump administration is the most despicable administration in our history.
> 
> 'Trump administration ends automatic citizenship for some children of military, federal workers born abroad'
> 
> ...



You take a headline completely out of context. No surprise.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 16, 2019)

*Cadet Bone Spurs strikes again.*

"New schools, dining halls, a new fire station and a rescue station are just some of the projects that military members and their families will not see on bases around the world as money is reappropriated from them to fund construction of the United States' border wall."

$450 million intended to build schools on military bases diverted to build Trump's border wall

*Missing in action again.*

"As lawmakers and community leaders reeled at two mass shootings that claimed 29 lives in 24 hours, President Donald Trump stayed out of the spotlight and kept his summer vacation going at his New Jersey golf club."

Trump was pictured kicking back at his New Jersey golf club over the weekend in the midst of mass shooting fallout

"On some great and glorious day the plain folks of the land will reach their heart's desire at last, and the White House will be adorned by a downright moron." H. L. Mencken


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 11, 2019)

To all my fellow Vets,  have a great day, week, month year etc etc.  james


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 11, 2019)

Progressive veterans group launches campaign labeling Trump as a 'national security threat'

VoteVets.org | The Voice of America's 21st Century Patriots


----------



## regent (Dec 17, 2019)

I believe Trump is not just a danger to the military but to America. Why do we tolerate a president like Trump, when the Founders in their wisdom also gave us the means to rid ourselves of presidents like him. Thank you gentlemen for your foresight, wisdom and so much more.


----------



## debbiedowner (Dec 18, 2019)

regent said:


> I believe Trump is not just a danger to the military but to America. Why do we tolerate a president like Trump, when the Founders in their wisdom also gave us the means to rid ourselves of presidents like him. Thank you gentlemen for your foresight, wisdom and so much more.



It's all about the economy, that is why most tolerate him. The other's are just too goddamn dumb to know any better. They will say it is to drain the swamp but trump has created one of the biggest swamps ever to visit D.C.


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 11, 2020)

Trump plays his base with an act of concern while in the background his only support is for image and his wealthy supporters. *One wonders when Americans will wake and 'Make the White House Great Again'*? Oh and make America concerned and proud again.

'President Trump’s Budget *Hurts Veterans Through Extreme Cuts* to Crucial Programs'

President Trump’s Budget Hurts Veterans Through Extreme Cuts to Crucial Programs

'The 2019 *Trump Budget: Hurts Struggling Families*, Shortchanges National Needs'

The 2019 Trump Budget: Hurts Struggling Families, Shortchanges National Needs

"The Pentagon recently identified $3.6 billion worth of military construction projects it’s willing to kill in order to build 175 miles (282 kilometers) of border wall. The projects included a $63 million middle school in McConnell’s state of Kentucky, though most of the projects are outside the continental U.S."

Trump’s use of military money for border wall survives Senate test

*'Trump is diverting another $7.2 billion in military funds to build his border wall'*

'The funds transfer would bring the total amount devoted to border wall construction under Trump to $18.4 billion.'

Trump is diverting another $7.2 billion in military funds to build his border wall


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 11, 2020)

regent said:


> I believe Trump is not just a danger to the military but to America. Why do we tolerate a president like Trump, when the Founders in their wisdom also gave us the means to rid ourselves of presidents like him. Thank you gentlemen for your foresight, wisdom and so much more.


The founders also gave us the means that lead to President Trump, the Electoral College. I'm not a big fan of Trumps but thanks to the founders for your foresight, wisdom and saving us from Hillary Clinton.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 12, 2020)

'Betrayed'


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2020)

midcan5 said:


> Why do veterans support Trump?  Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger. Lots of men were, I've only met one in my life who was honest and admitted getting a exemption. And while the lower classes served, the upper classes hide. And face it folks, bringing back the draft would create more crying than a Dear John. When Trump beats his chest like some superman, I have to laugh, when he had the chance to serve he too hide. So why the support? And this question is about policy, not the usual equivalency apologetic rebuttal.
> 
> Happy Veterans Day? 5 Times Republicans in Congress Screwed Veterans
> 
> ...


Joe Biden 5 Vietnam deferments


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 4, 2020)

"Who's gonna pay for the Wall? "  Mexico!   Yea, sure, another failure by a failed president, taking money from the military by a draft dodger is consistent with his values. 

'Trump planning to use billions more in military funds to build border wall'









						Trump’s use of military money for border wall survives Senate test
					

The Senate voted Thursday to sustain President Donald Trump’s veto of Democratic-sponsored legislation reversing his raid of military base project money to pay for the U.S.-Mexico border wall.




					www.militarytimes.com


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 7, 2020)

midcan5 said:


> Why do veterans support Trump?  Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger.



I'm a Republican and I JOINED during Vietnam,,,,,, did you? 

When did you serve?

When did Obama serve (kenyan water buffalo patrol does not count)

When did Klintoon serve? 

Baby Bush was awol.

All about Trump huh? Look in the mirror.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 7, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do veterans support Trump?  Do they really think he will change the republican party's policies? Trump like so many republicans was a draft dodger.
> ...



I didn't join.  I was joined.  It wasn't "We want you" it was "We GOT you".  Of course there were other options like hitchhike to Canada but that wasn't too  American.  The facts remain that Rump has denigrated the Military, stolen from the well being just to justify some of his pet projects that could have waited.  Have you ever spent time in a Termite infested Office Building or a Mold infested Base Housing?


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 13, 2020)

'VoteVets - War on USPS'





			https://twitter.com/votevets


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 21, 2020)

"Iraq Minister of Defense Juma’a al-Jaburi participated in an Armed Forces Full Honors Wreath-Laying Ceremony at Tomb of the Unknown Soldier"


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 4, 2020)

Draft dodgers often make fun of men and women who have served the nation and not stole from it as he has. Using veteran money for a painting was the worst instance. The man is a disgrace. And while his cult of followers follow others must see him for what he is, a coward and a fake. 

'Report: Trump Called U.S. WWI Veterans ‘Suckers’ And ‘Losers’'









						Report: Trump Called U.S. WWI Veterans ‘Suckers’ And ‘Losers’
					

“Why should I go to that cemetery? It’s filled with losers,” Trump reportedly said, along with questioning why the Marines fought for the Allies and who the “good guys” of that war were.




					www.forbes.com
				




"The president has r*epeatedly disparaged the intelligence of service members, and asked that wounded veterans be kept out of military parades,* multiple sources tell The Atlantic."  Jeffrey Goldberg










						Trump: Americans Who Died in War Are ‘Losers’ and ‘Suckers’
					

The president has repeatedly disparaged the intelligence of service members, and asked that wounded veterans be kept out of military parades, multiple sources tell The Atlantic.




					www.theatlantic.com
				





"What is patriotism? Let us begin with what patriotism is not. It is not patriotic to dodge the draft and to mock war heroes and their families. It is not patriotic to discriminate against active-duty members of the armed forces in one's companies, or to campaign to keep disabled veterans away from one's property. *It is not patriotic to compare one's search for sexual partners in New York with the military service in Vietnam that one has dodged.* It is not patriotic to avoid paying taxes, especially when American working families do pay. It is not patriotic to ask those working, taxpaying American families to finance one's own presidential campaign, and then to spend their contributions in one's own companies. It is not patriotic to admire foreign dictators. It is not patriotic to cultivate a relationship with Muammar Gaddafi; or to say that Bashar al-Assad and Vladimir Putin are superior leaders. It is not patriotic to call upon Russia to intervene in an American presidential election. It is not patriotic to cite Russian propaganda at rallies." Timothy Snyder 

On Tyranny


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 5, 2020)

Trump wants a Fox spokesperson fired because they confirmed this information. A draft dodger with a made up excuse for not serving the nation should keep quiet. *Unreal that any conscious person is still in the Trump Cult?* Cults are an interesting phenom as followers appear to need them to confirm their existence as persons.









						Donald Trump demands Fox reporter Jennifer Griffin is fired
					

Donald Trump on Friday night demanded that Fox News fire a reporter after she confirmed a series of highly-damaging incidents detailed in an Atlantic article. Melania Trump defended her husband.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




"*Trump called US soldiers killed or injured 'losers' and 'suckers',* senior administration sources told the Atlantic 
The Atlantic says Trump cancelled a visit a US war grave because he was worried about his hair in the rain 
The president was expected to attend a ceremony at the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery in Paris in 2018 
He reportedly asked: 'Why should I go to that cemetery? It's filled with losers' 
He also allegedly referred to 1,800 Marines who died in the WWI Battle of Belleau Wood in France as 'suckers' 
He reportedly asked 'Who were the good guys in this war?' 
Trump is also alleged to have said he didn't understand why the US would intervene on the side of the Allies 
The president allegedly said *those who served in the Vietnam were 'losers' as they failed to dodge the draft *
Fox News and the Washington Post have confirmed the reporting, while AP has confirmed part of it  
The White House mounted furious pushback, hammering the piece for using anonymous sources
Melania Trump on Friday said the story was false and 'activism'
Trump suggested that John Kelly - who has remained silent on the report - was a source for the 'false' story  
Trump also said Fox News reporter Jennifer Griffin, who confirmed the Atlantic story, should be fired"

PS  I served during Nam.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 5, 2020)

midcan5 said:


> Trump wants a Fox spokesperson fired because they confirmed this information. A draft dodger with a made up excuse for not serving the nation should keep quiet. *Unreal that any conscious person is still in the Trump Cult?* Cults are an interesting phenom as followers appear to need them to confirm their existence as persons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete bullshit.

The only losers and suckers associated with this story are those who actually believe it.

#a veteran 4 Trump


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 24, 2020)

VoteVets - Puppet President


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 17, 2020)

A Vet on Trump.  

'Former Whitehouse Chief of Staff John Kelly has told friends, about Trump:

*"The depths of his dishonesty is just astounding to me. The dishonesty, the transactional nature of every relationship, though it's more pathetic than anything else. He is the most flawed person I have ever met in my life."*


'Ben Sasse RIPS Trump in LEAKED Recording: Trump Kisses Dictators' butts; mocks evangelicals...'



"John Francis Kelly is a board member at Caliburn International and *a retired U.S. Marine Corps general *who served as the White House Chief of Staff for President Donald Trump from July 31, 2017, to January 2, 2019."


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 11, 2020)

All my fellow vets have a great day, every day.

"Honor to the soldier and sailor everywhere, who bravely bears his country’s cause. Honor, also, to the citizen who cares for his brother in the field and serves, as he best can, the same cause." Abraham Lincoln

""We cannot walk alone," the preacher cried. "And as we walk, we must make the pledge that we shall always march ahead. We cannot turn back." America, we cannot turn back. Not with so much work to be done. Not with so many children to educate, and so many veterans to care for. Not with an economy to fix and cities to rebuild and farms to save. Not with so many families to protect and so many lives to mend. America, we cannot turn back. We cannot walk alone. At this moment, in this election, we must pledge once more to march into the future. Let us keep that promise - that American promise - and in the words of Scripture hold firmly, without wavering, to the hope that we confess." Barack Obama


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 17, 2021)

Personally I'm not surprised some in the military lean towards conspiracy thinking. And I still laugh over conversations I had with soldiers from the deep south. Many joined the military to escape the back road world and see the world. Education and reading weren't their thing, complexity puzzles many and conspiracy offers easy solutions. Kinda like the big guy in the sky throwing switches. You know the image. Complexity requires reason, reasons can be hard.

'Military's most elite units share QAnon talking points in private Facebook group: report'

'Secretary Austin ordered a "DOD-wide stand down" to discuss the problem of right-wing extremism in the military'









						Military's most elite units share QAnon talking points in private Facebook group: report
					

Secretary Austin ordered a "DOD-wide stand down" to discuss the problem of right-wing extremism in the military




					www.salon.com
				




Media too is responsible as they could have covered Trump more honestly given his history of lying cheating and worse. *See this book for a honest view of Trump and family.* Read it read it read it. 

'HIDING IN PLAIN SIGHT'  Sarah Kendzior

And:  Lauren Hough on her new book, our underpaid workforce and how "every American" can relate to cults

""Leaving Isn't the Hardest Thing" (Vintage Books, out now) reveals in prose that crackles with dark wit, sharp observations and stunning revelations, surviving a childhood shaped by an abusive cult with her ambition intact may have *uniquely positioned Hough to see not only authoritarian religions, but America itself — its military, its criminal justice system, its bigotries, *the precarious edge upon which it positions its working class — through the clearest of eyes." Link above


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 22, 2021)

midcan5 said:


> Personally I'm not surprised some in the military lean towards conspiracy thinking. And I still laugh over conversations I had with soldiers from the deep south. Many joined the military to escape the back road world and see the world. Education and reading weren't their thing, complexity puzzles many and conspiracy offers easy solutions. Kinda like the big guy in the sky throwing switches. You know the image. Complexity requires reason, reasons can be hard.
> 
> 'Military's most elite units share QAnon talking points in private Facebook group: report'
> 
> ...


You do know that US Troops have a higher level of education than the general public?








						The Best Weapon Is A Well-Trained Mind
					

The Best Weapon Is A Well-Trained Mind




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## InspectorDetector (Apr 30, 2021)

Mudda said:


> Veterans vote for Trump because Obama and Hillary left them dying on the street in the US waiting for care.



Amen.


----------

